# a few of my favorite frogs (pic heavy!)



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

hey everybody, just thought id post some pictures of some of my favorite frogs. let me know what you think!

'southern' variabilis - the boldest thumbnails ive ever seen! if im in the mood to take pictures, these guys never disappoint. anybody out there who doesnt like thumbnails because you dont see them as often as tincs, just get some of these.

























i wonder if shes letting the others eat??









'green' lamasi - these guys are way bigger than the panguana morphs. unfortunately they arent very bold yet. ive seen transporting several times but they escape into the leaf litter when i open the tank.


















'orange panguana' lamasi - heres a nice transporting picture. although its not a sight i want to see from them anymore.....considering i found 20 tads in only 1 brom!


















quinquivittatus - these guys just started breeding for me at the start of fall, now i get 2 clutches a week. the tads grow really fast, and they will eat anything. last pic is my 4th froglet, the first 3 had SLS.


























'lowland' fantasticus - old picture, i never see them. im pretty amazed this one sat still for me to take a picture. i have 4 and im thinking of seperating all of them and waiting to try and sex and pair them up.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

'bajo huallaga' imitator - these guys are awesome! i have 3 ad each one looks like a different morph. like, the standards, tarapoto and yurimaguensis! they are a little difficult to get pictures of in their tank though, i have some form of palm tree in there that really gets in the way. ill try and get pictures of the other one.

standard








tarapoto (hes a little more orange than this)

































'varadero' imitator - i have better pictures of these, i just need to find them. great coloring though. these pics dont show how orange they are.


















uakarii - i just got these 2 days ago from darren meyer. ive wanted them for a long time and they are definitely as awesome as i thought they would be. more bold than i figured they would be too. ive already heard calling and seen courting behavior.










































































thanks for looking! i hope you enjoyed my frogs! any constructive critisism about my pictures is welcomed.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

You've got a very nice collection of thumbs there.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Those are some of the nicest pictures I`ve seen in quite some time!

John


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Great pics, beautiful frogs. Love the uakarii


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like you are one of Mark's best customers! great frogs love the huallaga imis


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

what kind of camera you using for those nice pictures? what setting?


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Nive frogs ! Making me want to set up some more tanks ! I especially like your 'southern' variabilis


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, makes me rethink about getting into thumbs! Stunning looking frogs.


----------



## OH23 (Sep 19, 2008)

Wow, Amazing pics and frogs.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Fantastic pictures! Your frogs look great


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

Those pics are great! I love your Southern Variabilis and Uakarii!


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

You have some very beautiful frogs. Thanks for sharing the pics with us!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

hey thanks everybody! ya i really like thumbnails. the reason most are from UE is because i also like site specific frogs and it funds more of their projects. plus these morphs look AWESOME. i still have a few more ranitomeya on my wish list, and ill probably try my hand at some pumilio and epipidobates. probably not until spring though.

im using a nikon D80 and most of these are using setting A with the aperture set between 11 and 22 depending on the tank. the 2 blurry varadero pics were me messing with the manual setting.


----------



## zpohlen (Oct 30, 2009)

Just like you I love thumbnails as well, and i have to agree with the majority (every single person) your frogs are beautiful. Very nice job with the photography as well.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks zpohlen!

im still trying to get more pictures of the green lamasi and the third BH imi but here are a few more of the others:


----------



## orchid_man (Sep 21, 2008)

Really nice pics, you are making me want some thumbs!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

what lens are you using?


----------



## trow (Aug 25, 2005)

Holy shizzit the southern vari's are awesome gonna get me some of those badboy's.


----------



## cloons411 (Jun 15, 2009)

Your dudeness,
those are some very nice looking frogs.


----------



## SoCalSun (Oct 29, 2009)

Great shots and great frogs!!!! You inspire me!!!


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pics and great frogs!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks for the nice comments!

i got a few more. 2 are of a baja huallaga imitator and the other 3 are somewhat bad pictures of a southern variabilis transporting. and the last pic is of a varadero imi froglet that just morphed in the parents tank.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

also its hard to tell but there are 2 tads on his back!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Those Huallaga imis are really starting to grow on me. Great frogs, love the piggy back shot!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Julio said:


> Those Huallaga imis are really starting to grow on me. Great frogs, love the piggy back shot!


thanks, i see them transport every week and a half usually. 

ya they are really cool. a LOT of variation and they arent shy at all.

also, sorry i just saw that you asked what lens im using! its a 105mm nikor macro lens.


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing! I love that little varadero!


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice collection! I'm really digging those Green Lamasi.

Brent


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks guys!

speaking of green lamasi, anybody out there with them? are they super shy?? mine are


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Nice pics, and great frogs. What camera setup are you using?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

kyle1745 said:


> Nice pics, and great frogs. What camera setup are you using?


thanks kyle, im using a nikon D80 with a 105 mm nikor lens. most of the pictures are using "A" with the flash on and the aperture set between 10 and 22 i think.


----------

